# Any Schutzhund/IPO people out there?



## nabbyg116 (Nov 24, 2008)

So, my dog is 13 months old and I'm interested in getting her into a more intense obedience and training routine while being able to enjoy some competition. I know the basics about quite a few different canine sports, have even taken part in flyball, but am interested and intrigued by the sport of Schutzhund. I've been doing a lot of reading and research on it, and have contacted my local Schutzhund/working dog club which has invited me to come to their meets to see what it's all about. My primary interest in this sport is not so much to gain a protection dog. I would primarily like to further my dog's obedience training and think this would be a great sport to get involved with to accomplish this, and so much more.
Anyone have personal experience training/working in the sport? I've read some older posts on here that seem to have relatively negative reviews of the sport. I just cannot imagine my dog's temperament changing drastically due to some intense, mostly obedience, training. I don't even know if my dog is right for the sport at this point, but I'd like to learn more and get some hands on, personal experience before I form a strong opinion of the sport either way.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

It can be expensive and take up lots of time. Your dog will have to have the right temperament and they will evaluate your dog. They prefer people who are serious and committed. My dog was evaluated and did great, but I chose to put her in agility instead. This sport is actually a true test of a dogs nerves, only the ones that are solid will make it. If you read negative stuff about the sport...like dogs changing, then those dogs probably should not have been in the sport. The dogs have to have a on/off switch, which comes in the genes. Good Luck!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## nabbyg116 (Nov 24, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> What kind of dog do you have?


She is a Rottweiler/ GSD mix.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd say go check it out! Schutzhund is really a fun sport. My local clubs are just a bit too far for me to drive at the moment with my car in the shape it is, but you bet once I get a better car I'll be making the trip down to the club for training. Most clubs don't make you actually do bite work unless you are ready for it, which actually doing bite work is a lot of fun for dogs since it's not actually teaching your dog to bite humans but more the sleeve and play tug with it. 

There's no harm in checking it out and you will be able to really home your OB skills with them. It's always nice to work with people who are as dedicated as you are.


----------

